# PCC and health requirement for 457 visa



## simran83 (May 3, 2013)

Hi all,

This is a great forum. I have lodged my online application yesterday night with the documents attached for 457 visa (Temporary long stay business visa). I would like to know whether PCC (police clearance certificate) is mandatory for all the applicants irrespective of their professions? I'm a researcher (PostDoc and female) in Mathematics and currently staying in Israel for the last 1 and half year and I'm an Indian citizen. Do you guys think PCC will be mandatory for me? I can get a PCC from Israel for the last 1 and half year but it would be really difficult for me to get a PCC from India for the earlier period as for that I need to go to India personally. 

I also like to know generally how many days it takes to get assigned with a CO once the application is lodged. After I lodged my application, I checked my application status and it shows me that X-ray is required but when I go to the link given there to complete the health form, it takes me to a page e-medical where to print the referral letter for my medical check up I'm asked to provide my username and password. But I have not received any username/password from e-medical ever and there is no way to register also but there my passport and visa info are given. Could you please help me that how should I print the referral letter?

The final question is generally how long it takes to get the visa? Some more question will pop up time to time as my application starts processing. Thank you very much.

Best Regards


----------



## simran83 (May 3, 2013)

Today my CO has informed me that I do not need any PCC. He also mentioned that "For 457 visa application, no police clearance is needed unless you declare any information related criminal activity or conviction." which is simply great. I'm sure this info will be helpful to any other 457 applicant, too who are little confused about whether he/she needs any PCC or not.


----------



## DigoyPH (May 9, 2013)

Hi Simran83,

Thank you for the information. My 457 visa was also lodged online this week by the HR of my employer. While waiting for any progress, she has advised me to prepare additional documents and one of these is the PCC.

Referring to your previous post, if that is the case, then I should not get PCCs and I would be glad because I do not have to get two PCCs - I am originally from the Philippines and I have worked in Singapore since 2011. 

Is this really true for all 457 visa application?

Another question:

The HR has given me the TRN, but upon checking, an error always occurs stating that the applicant details do not match the TRN. Do you know what is causing the error? I was not the one who entered the details but the HR. Do you think that this is because my sponsorship and nomination are not yet approved and I still do not have a CO assigned?

Thank you so much.


----------



## simran83 (May 3, 2013)

DigoyPH said:


> Hi Simran83,
> 
> Thank you for the information. My 457 visa was also lodged online this week by the HR of my employer. While waiting for any progress, she has advised me to prepare additional documents and one of these is the PCC.
> 
> ...


Hi DigoyPH,
Before I got the answer from my CO I did a lot of google search and read several thread in various forum regarding PCC for 457, there also I got the impression that it varies from profession to profession. I think it's kind of mandatory for the doctors (medical professional), but not for all. Just 2 days back my CO also wrote me that "For 457 visa application, no police clearance is needed unless you declare any information related criminal activity or conviction." So i believe that you will not need this unless you are not in medical professional but better ask your CO directly once CO is assigned. 

About your 2nd question: it seems to me little crazy. Once the application is lodged, you will have always the access to your application by the TRN number. If still the problem persists I feel you should immediately contact your HR services who has lodged your application.
Good luck!!


----------



## DigoyPH (May 9, 2013)

simran83 said:


> Hi DigoyPH,
> Before I got the answer from my CO I did a lot of google search and read several thread in various forum regarding PCC for 457, there also I got the impression that it varies from profession to profession. I think it's kind of mandatory for the doctors (medical professional), but not for all. Just 2 days back my CO also wrote me that "For 457 visa application, no police clearance is needed unless you declare any information related criminal activity or conviction." So i believe that you will not need this unless you are not in medical professional but better ask your CO directly once CO is assigned.
> 
> About your 2nd question: it seems to me little crazy. Once the application is lodged, you will have always the access to your application by the TRN number. If still the problem persists I feel you should immediately contact your HR services who has lodged your application.
> Good luck!!


Thank you for your immediate reply. I am in digital marketing industry so I hope that my CO will not ask me PCCs, even if I belong to a High Risk Country.

As regards the error, I have already emailed the HR of my employer and DIAC with hopes that they can shed light on this issue.

Thanks again. I will update this thread once I got replies.


----------



## kar007 (Mar 6, 2013)

simran83 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> This is a great forum. I have lodged my online application yesterday night with the documents attached for 457 visa (Temporary long stay business visa). I would like to know whether PCC (police clearance certificate) is mandatory for all the applicants irrespective of their professions? I'm a researcher (PostDoc and female) in Mathematics and currently staying in Israel for the last 1 and half year and I'm an Indian citizen. Do you guys think PCC will be mandatory for me? I can get a PCC from Israel for the last 1 and half year but it would be really difficult for me to get a PCC from India for the earlier period as for that I need to go to India personally.
> 
> ...



In most of the cases, you would not be asked for PCC. Even if they ask PCC, you can always get it from the Indian embassy in Israel. On average, 457 visa is issued in about a month.

Re login, you need TRN and passport number. The link page is following:

Employer Sponsored Workers (e457) Online Applications

Click on- the Progress of your Visa Application


----------



## simran83 (May 3, 2013)

My visa has been granted today...so I didn't ask for PCC or IELTS test result. I just submitted my Ph.D certificate and a letter from my educational institute (from where I did my Masters degree and Ph.D) that the medium of education since my B.Sc degree is English. I also didn't need to submit any form other than the health form 160 and 26. My visa has been granted on the very next day the embassy received the health reports from the doctor.

My Visa details:

3rd May: visa application lodged and paid the fee
7th May: Case officer is assigned and medical tests are asked to do
23rd May: Medical reports received
24th May: visa granted.

It's written that I don't need any visa label to be printed on my passport...I just need to take a printout of my visa grant letter. 

*Could anybody please tell me whether in Indian airport do the customs people allow without the visa label printed on the passport or is it sort of mandatory there?*


----------



## oz.productguy (May 12, 2016)

simran83 said:


> My visa has been granted today...so I didn't ask for PCC or IELTS test result. I just submitted my Ph.D certificate and a letter from my educational institute (from where I did my Masters degree and Ph.D) that the medium of education since my B.Sc degree is English. I also didn't need to submit any form other than the health form 160 and 26. My visa has been granted on the very next day the embassy received the health reports from the doctor.
> 
> My Visa details:
> 
> ...


Hi Simran 83 - 

So after the visa grant, did you have to visit embassy or VFS to get a stamping on your passport ? What happened @ airport and customs.

WOuld love to hear your insights.

Vidhu


----------



## Ali Hassan (Aug 18, 2016)

*457 Visa character requirments*

Hi all,
i am a doctor from Egypt and I will be lodging my application for 457 visa soon. I am concerned about getting police certificate clearance for overseas countries I lived in as one of them is USA and the processing time to have it done officially is 14-16 weeks!!!!
Is it a must for all applicants?? and particularly if there is a medical practitioner who have an experience and could help me with that, I would be very grateful. Thank you so much.


----------

